# Talk sense into me!



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, this is in chit chat, because I won't breed budgies (well, because there are plenty of them)

I had originally wanted a canary, no fuss no muss, some out of cage time, but basically a guy who'd sing his head off.
Alas, I am terribly cheap, at 100+ USD, no thank you.

So, I got the idea (several times over) to start breeding.
Yes, beat me upside the head! 

I don't have the space, really to set up one or two breeding pair. I am tripping over junk as it is.
I have to double check that I actually fed my budgies for the day (since they can't, unlike the cats, tap me on the shoulder 'excuse me, ma'am, but your dishes are empty')

I can't give away diamonds, why do I think I could sell a canary?!

Tempting to get chickens, but see above.....

K, let me have it, I promise I won't cry loud!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, to start breeding canaries, you would have to spend $200 first (to get a male and female) 
Don't do it.*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, what every you do, do not start breeding. There is the mess to consider, breeding pairs regurgitating all over the breeding cage ... Nest boxes filled with poop ... And when they all moult at the same time it looks like someone has had a massive pillow fight in your house. Not to mention the expense, when you start breeding you also end up thinking of all the other cool things you need. Extra stuff for the chicks, a greater selection of low dishes for their cage, the latest in chick rearing food and breeding pair suppliments. Then of course there is the time required. Suddenly life revolves around these little white spheres and then these ugly little pink critters, then the cutestest little fluffies and lastly after all this time you are expected to just hand them over to a stranger. What it worse, is that you know you end up spending more time than you actually have or need, simply because they are so cute and the whole process is really quite exciting. So friends, family, other pets get neglected and then you feel guilty, but the babies are like crack you are just addicted, it is a vicious cycle. Just don't go there.

Chickens are over rated too, especially if you make the decision to get a rooster to go with them. Who really needs a dawn wake up call. Having you own eggs is neat but then they get into your garden and scratch up all your new plants. There beaks a sharp too, so even though you like the idea of eggs if you don't have an egg shoot and the hen decides she doesn't want you taking her eggs you can get pecked. Of course, you will also have to get a whole new food source just for them, since they will not eat cat food or budgie food. Worse yet, they get under foot. Having to go outside on a cold winters day is no fun, especially when you slip over on the icy ground trying to avoid stepping onthe silly critter who thought tripping you would be a fun way to start the day.

Hope this has helped :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The last thing you need to be considering is breeding! :slap:

Breeding done properly is a BIG responsibility and time commitment.

You don't have the space
You don't have the motivation
You don't have the money
You can't give away diamonds -- so WHAT makes you think you could sell a canary :question:

*


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

:hurt:

:woot:
You guys are awesome. Keep it coming!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YOU DON"T NEED TO EVEN THINK ABOUT IT 
Simply eject that silly thought from your conscious memory.
Think of all the time you don't have to commit to this crazy thought, having to be there all the time, cleaning , cleaning, hand feeding , crying , yelling , and so on


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly, why would you ever want to breed canaries! :nono:
Its just a big yellow disaster. 
Feathers coating every inch of your house! And the babies moult successively, so the feathers will never stop coming. 
Never. 
And then, all the food they eat goes somewhere, right? You'll probably be cleaning cages for 25 hours a day--one extra hour into the next day because it takes so long. You may get sleep-deprived and fall asleep randomly to the sound of chirping canaries and their hungry children. 
You'll go to work and someone will say: "Hey, what's that?" and pull a yellow canary feather out of your ear or something!
Second, all the noise! Imagine hungry chirping babies! They're naked and needy and if the mom decides they're too much work, then who will care for the little ones? :S

You'll have to run around getting formula to the correct temperature, or keeping the house at a constant temperature, and of course, buying new things would certainly drain you. 
Then you'll probably loose your house "because that 38 karat gold birdbath was just _so cute_" and you'll be out on the street with a cage full of hungry, noisy, feathery birds who probably just want food. 
You look in your pocket. 
Oh, a 10$ bill! Enough for a meal. 
Then you look at the canaries, and, wait, they need food too. 
So you go to the pet store and buy a bag of canary food, and then you don't have anything to eat, so you try a few pellets. Eventually, after eating so much canary food, you start sprouting feathers, and people call you "that canary person" and you'll probably have to move to a forest where you can live with your flock. 
The end. 
Moral of the story: No, you don't need to breed them, or you will literally be consumed by them and eventually turn into a canary. 
 
Okay, maybe not, but still. Do you really need this? No. 
No you don't.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

What is wrong with canaries!!! We don't breed them but my mother has a canary and they have a wonderful whistle they sing a beautiful song. They are just as clever as any other bird. I have seen on youtube where this person trained there canary to do anything.. My mother loves her bird she thinks he is beautiful. But I like canaries but I love budgies better...


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

LynandIndigo said:


> What is wrong with canaries!!! We don't breed them but my mother has a canary and they have a wonderful whistle they sing a beautiful song. They are just as clever as any other bird. I have seen on youtube where this person trained there canary to do anything.. My mother loves her bird she thinks he is beautiful. But I like canaries but I love budgies better...


Nothing wrong with them at all.

I just need more confirmation that I am unsuitable to breed. Them or other living creatures (other than Guppies)


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck on what you decide to do..I was just joking in my post.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have way more important things to do with your time.
Like sleeping, reading, eating, walking, talking, visiting with friends, watching movies, going to the park, taking a vacation 
(WHO WOULD TAKE CARE OF THE BIRDS??)

Breeding is NOT for YOU!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Here my friend, is why you should not consider breeding canaries....

You really only need one to enjoy the beautiful singing.

Somewhere not far from you, sit's a lonely little canary who hardly sing's much anymore because he is neglected, and his current owner is feeling guilt pains about it right now, and thinking about rehoming him. So for little or no U.S. dollars, I think you may get your canary, and even his cage and earthly belonging's. This little one will be so happy to be with you and your flock, that he will sing his little heart out for you, which will alway's remind you to check everyone's food dish....happy ending...

Moral of the story: Keep the diamond's and go find your canary...


----------



## BeakerandOlive (Mar 1, 2015)

just don't do it


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

BeakerandOlive said:


> just don't do it


You know how well that works, don't you!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

here canaries are about 140$ each


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

kcladyz said:


> here canaries are about 140$ each


shhhhhhhh!

That only put $$ in my eyes!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*But to whom are you going to sell the babies??*


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

eduardo said:


> *But to whom are you going to sell the babies??*


Ah, yes....the diamond problem again!


----------

